# trouble with coyote tail



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm looking for some help. I skined out a coyote last night, it was killed 3 days ago. everything went well, expect the tail. It just won't come off. Maybe the first 4 inches, but them it is just stuck. Anyone have any sugestions as to what i might do, the pelt is hanging in my shed, with the tail bone still in. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Harvy.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

If it is froze that might be the culprit.I usually try to skin them the day I shot them.Cut the hide down the tail as far as you can then take a stick about 5inches long and about 3/4 inch wide and split it down the middle then put the flat side of the stick on each side of the tail bone,grab it with a fist and pull like a son of a gun.hope this helps.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Its easier when they are on the body but use two screwdrivers or a "tailpuller" found at most trapping stores or good sporting goods stores. Skin it down three to four inches make sure to cut around and get all attaching tendons loose and give it a good hard stready pull (not a jerk) just pull steady. that should do it


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, I think it is just frozen, and its tough.


----------

